# alpha legion



## slaine69

so I recently reaad somewhere that the Alpha legion were kinda like a spec ops unit, I started reading legion a while back then got side tracked by something else and never got around to finishing it , but I have to say I really dig the personality this kinda thing gives chaos marines, I mean its great to be ALL blood and gore (cough* black legion *cough) but these types of nuances to the legions literally add method to the madness, which is super!

no chains only leather straps for extra silence – combat knife, boot strapped side arm, multiple pouches and flash bangdoliers to give the impression of a spec ops unit – spikes, severed heads, heraldry, and general menace cuz he’s a chaos marine after all.








no it's not Marcus Phoenix!!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

ok. that's just... SICK!!! :shok: :clapping: i love the second one!

CP


----------



## Boc

...freaking awesome.

Love the sketch, the details are incredible and... well the guy looks badass. Any plans of doing a full colour one? :biggrin:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Fuck yes, brother. Especially loving the second one, so +rep.


----------



## slaine69

Commissar Ploss said:


> ok. that's just... SICK!!! :shok: :clapping: i love the second one!
> 
> CP


thanks man glad you diggit



Boc said:


> ...freaking awesome.
> 
> Love the sketch, the details are incredible and... well the guy looks badass. Any plans of doing a full colour one? :biggrin:


cheers dude, nah I'm not planning any coloured ones of that particular picture its more of a concept picture than any thing, that said if I ever nedded to develope the idea further for anything I would chuck some colour in it. 



spanner94ezekiel said:


> Fuck yes, brother. Especially loving the second one, so +rep.


cheers dude, much obliged


----------



## Commissar Ploss

check your PM box for a message from me. 

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Wow, that's just awesome .


----------



## TheSpore

I love the alpha legion and there fluff just never figured out how sneaky can you really be with light blue armour and being close 9ft tall.

anyway really nice work I like how you applied a tactical ange to compared to it just being amarine in power armour


----------



## shaantitus

That is some impressive work as usual Slaine. Good to see the alpha legion sticking to their practical oroginal philosophy. I am allways watching to see more of your work. Repworthy.


----------



## slaine69

Commissar Ploss said:


> check your PM box for a message from me.
> 
> CP


just sent off a reply now dude



Bane_of_Kings said:


> Wow, that's just awesome .


thanks a lot man, much obliged



shaantitus said:


> That is some impressive work as usual Slaine. Good to see the alpha legion sticking to their practical oroginal philosophy. I am allways watching to see more of your work. Repworthy.


cheers dude I appreciate that


----------



## Putrifectus

Looks great, when will we see more work from you?


----------



## bigtax

Love the second one,awesome!


----------



## Something Yellow

Awesome! 
Does your 'Non-Marcus Phoniex' dude say "Boo-yah" when he reloads perfectly??


----------



## Ultra111

Great work mate, as always. The second one in particular is something special.


----------



## papa nurgle

there is a brilliant depth to your work that a have seen few (if not none) achieve. Rep worthy indeed!:grin:


----------

